# Noisy pumps



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I have three RIO 2100 pumps for my UGJ system that I just finished building. Those things are loud! Even with just one on there is a very noticeable hum even in the next room. Any suggestions as to how to reduce the noise? Or any suggestions on quieter pumps? The Rio's were 40$ each so I couldn't believe my ears when I turned them realizing that I could not live with that noise. Now I am really worried about what my FX5 will sound like once I turn that on...


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if you have the pump in the tank or not, but if you dont, just make sure that it's not touching a hard surface unless it's paded, like putting a peice of foam underneath it (only if it's not in the tank) the vibrations from the motor might be transferring to your stand and the stand basically becomes a big annoying tuning fork.


----------



## MNcichlid (Jun 10, 2006)

I have the same issue with a Maxi-Jet 1200 attached to my UGJ system. At first it was silent, and now it is very loud. Do you use sand? Is it possible that we both have sand in the pump?


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I do use sand, but that is not the sound I am having a problem with. It is the hum from the vibration of the pump itself. I just wasn't prepared for how loud the pumps would be. I actually checked the "source" of the sound, and the prior post about the vibration resonating from the stand, but it is actually coming from the space between the stand and the wall. I am going to try to put a blanket back there to see if it solves the problem.

Does anywhere know if the MAG pumps are quieter? I know they are more expensive, but I don't mind paying more for some peace and quiet.


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

I dont have any experience with those pumps, but i do have a harbor freight pump that is extremely quiet, just like my magnum 350 if not quieter. I have sitting in the bottom of my overflow so if it was going to resonate, it would be against the intake of my canister underneath it. GREAT prices too. I've had about 4 of them with one fail, but that pump sat for awhile before i started using it.


----------



## UMphreak (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a mag 12 running my 8 jet closed loop system. Plenty of flow for sure but it is really noisy also. Heat exchange is not that great either. Really heats up the water!! Hope this helps


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

Boredatwork,
I am building my USJ system right now and have 2 rio 1700's that I will be running 4 jets each. I am planning on using the suction cups to hold them against the glass inside the tank. Is that how you set yours up? Where was the pump exactly?

-Raven


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

BTW, my FX5 is silent.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

my mag pumps are pretty quiet. I did have some vibrational noise but I just set them on a sponge and they are silent.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I basically duplicated the UGJ shown in the library article, so the pumps are held up by the outlet pipe - they are not attached to the tank in anyway. Incidentally I would think this would help avoid vibrational noise.

I experimented with putting a blanket in the space between the tank and the wall and that greatly reduced the noise. So I think the pump is somewhat noisy and that gets exacerbated by the hollow space behind the tank. It seems like even the mag pumps would be about the same.

And I also agree these pumps get pretty warm. I used it to fill my tank, so I had it in a bucket that was filled by the kitchen sink. It probably ran for 30 minutes or more, and when i took it out it was very warm to the touch.

I am thinking I might not leave the UGJ on 24/7. It seems that they do a pretty good job of swirling things up off the sand even if they have already settled there. So it might be enough to only turn them on every once in a while.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

forgot to mention that I turned on my FX5 the other day and that is 100 times quieter than the rio pumps, so that was a relief. when i close the doors on the stand you can barely hear it.


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

I just got my USJ system working. I hooked up one rio 1700 to 1/2" PVC with 4 jets. While the pump is louder than the FX5, it is quiter than my noisy magnum 350 which is in my stand. If I unplug the magnum I can hear the 1700, but otherwise I cannot. I would say it is quiter than the splashing of a HOB filter, but some people still wouldn't like the noise.


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh, I mounted it right to the glass inside the fish tank with the included suction cups and then slid on a 90 degree turn for the 1/2" PVC and straight down into my USJ system.


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

My magnum 350 is near silent, i dont even have it sitting on a blanket or anything, are the rubber feet still on the bottom?


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

booba5 said:


> My magnum 350 is near silent, i dont even have it sitting on a blanket or anything, are the rubber feet still on the bottom?


no, it is used and they are gone. The impellor is making noise


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

now that i did have a problem with when i first put the lava rock in my overflow, but i took that stupid blue pad off and stuffed it with floss, that kept all if not most of the rocks\sand from getting down there.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

booba5 said:


> My magnum 350 is near silent, i dont even have it sitting on a blanket or anything, are the rubber feet still on the bottom?


What are you using the magnum 350 for? Maybe if it is in a UGJ system, the vibration of the pump and the pipe makes it worse?

If you are using it in a UGJ system then maybe I need to look into getting new pumps...


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

the tubing going to the ugj is rubber, so it wouldn't transfer any vibrations. and mine is running a spraybar. I'm not using a UGJ right now, but i plan to in the future, my second pump, from harbor freight goes into the bottom of the tank (it's drilled) then i have it split into only 2 jets, point diagonally and down slightly. The spraybar does a fantastic job of looping around and keeping the substrate clean...er.


----------

